# Bellerata gorgeous little boy



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/link/available.htm

What an incredible coat he has. I am amazed he is still available.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

My goodness, gorgeous pup, gorgeous coat, excellent price!!! That is an unheard of price Stacy for such a fine looking malt!! :tender:


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

He is also a half-brother to my beautiful Cadie. They share the same sire. IMHO Josiah, aka CH. Divine's Bright Morning Star, is one of the most gorgeous malts around.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

WOW, beautiful pups :wub:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Oct 25 2009, 03:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843574


> He is also a half-brother to my beautiful Cadie. They share the same sire. IMHO Josiah, aka CH. Divine's Bright Morning Star, is one of the most gorgeous malts around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa! What an absolute stunner :new_shocked:


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Wow, no kidding. He IS stunning!


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

He is beautiful! I wish I knew someone looking. I wish I could get him but three is definitely enough!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

He is gorgeous and his coat looks incredible. No room at the inn right now though :mellow: Three is all I can handle, though I certainly wouldn't mind having him


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Wish I was closer. He is gorgeous!!!


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

He is such a gorgeous little boy.


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

he really is so beautiful!
and what a sweet little baby face!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Stacy - He's beautiful. If I didn't have Tyler that little guy would have captured my heart. :wub: Hope he gets a great home really soon.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

He is precious :wub: Hope he finds a home with a SM'er


----------



## Bethy (Oct 10, 2009)

You are right. He is gorgeous & His coat is beautiful.
Wow! What a good price. 

QUOTE (Silverhaven @ Oct 25 2009, 02:06 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=843563


> http://www.bellaratamaltese.com/link/available.htm
> 
> What an incredible coat he has. I am amazed he is still available.[/B]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you everybody for your nice words about my little guy! He is the sweetest little pup and I was sooo upset when his bite went off right at the last minute. He would have done really well in the ring and his coat amazes me - at a few days shy of 7 months old, has not had one mat (except for topknot when it had been left in too long). I have never had such an easy coat! I agree with Carina that his sire is one of the prettiest malts I've seen. :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Stunning!
xoxoxox


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

What a catch! he's beautiful!


----------

